# Katie and Peter: Princess Tiamii [very pic heavy]



## adrianavanessa (Sep 16, 2007)

Katie and Peter had their little girl 2 months ago. Found some pics of Princess Tiamii, yes, that is her name.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 16, 2007)

Who is Katie and Peter? Their baby is beautiful!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 16, 2007)

Aww she is so pretty, but that is certainly an original name for a baby...I guess celebrities are always coming up with these new names!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2007)

Peter andre is the man, and the woman is better known as "Jordan" she's a 'page 3' girl in england and is famous for her MASSIVE knockers, which are like F cups, but now she's married to australian singer Peter Andre, best known for his song 'mysterious girl'

I've seen these photos. Such a cute bubby. What I didn't like was that in the interview, Katie said that she didn't like breastfeeding, that she didn't feel like it was 'normal' or something like that... she obviously associates her boobs totally with sex and I thought that was really sad


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 16, 2007)

That is sad. Because breastfeeding is best for baby.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2007)

well fair enough if you cant do it, like you're just not able to produce enough milk or whatever, but if you can, I think you should, because you're right, it is better for the baby. It wasnt as much that, but more that she thought of it as an unnatural act - that's what we HAVE boobs for, and she thinks its unnatural? grump


----------



## farris2 (Sep 17, 2007)

what a sweet baby!


----------

